# Now watching...



## The Mutant (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm trying to turn back the clock, so that I'm asleep at night and awake during the day, instead of as I do now (mostly due to having problems sleeping in general), so today I've decided to stay up for 24 hours. To achieve this, I'm watching old goodies, starting with "A Fistful of Dollars", continuing with "For a Few Dollars More", and ending with "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly". I've watched all movies before (BIG Clint Eastwood fan), but I never realized at the time that they're part of a trilogy, so now I'm watching them again in the correct order. 

I just loooooove Clint Eastwood, and the music by Ennio Morricone is just epic. :smitten:

Any other good movies you guys could recommend in case I need to do this more often, or just movies you like in general? Write it in this thread.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, certainly not 2001: A Space Odyssey. One of my personal favorites, but I'll be the first to admit it would quicker put you to sleep than keep you up...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2013)

Terminator 2, Blues Brothers, The Outlaw Josie Wales or Gran Torino (for the Eastwood fan in you), Star Trek-Wrath of Khan, Shaolin Soccer...


----------



## The Mutant (Aug 4, 2013)

Now I've seen A Fistful of Dollars, and am half trough For a Few Dollars More... Man, these are great old movies!  

If anyone likes horror movies, I totally recommend Cabin in the Woods by the way. And Shaun of the Dead. 



Ghosthunt64 said:


> Well, certainly not 2001: A Space Odyssey. One of my personal favorites, but I'll be the first to admit it would quicker put you to sleep than keep you up...


Yeah, it's a bit of a sleeping pill that one, 2010 though is a different story all together. I've read the books and watched both movies, and the second movie is my favourite of the two. 



NYEric said:


> Terminator 2, Blues Brothers, The Outlaw Josie Wales or Gran Torino (for the Eastwood fan in you), Star Trek-Wrath of Khan, Shaolin Soccer...


Terminator 2... That was a long time ago I saw that one (love it though, same with the first movie). Never seen Blues Brothers, but I've thought many times that I should see it. Time to do something about it I think. Same with Clockwork Orange. I don't know if I've seen The Outlaw... I've seen many Eastwood movies, but not all, better check if I've seen it or not.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm a great movie fan, although I usually get them on DVD.


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 5, 2013)

Star Wars! 1-3 aren't to bad, but 4-6 are awesome.

P.S. don't forget some great coffee!


----------



## annab (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi mutant,look by Ennio Morricone "nella fantasia" .
bye,Anna


----------



## keithrs (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not a fan of movies much but tv series I can handle. I just finished The Goodwife, and The Big C. I'm now on the newer BBC Sherlock Holmes series. Well done but very long... Not too mention Top Gear being the car nut that I am.

My favorite movie has to be Top Gun.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2013)

Sherlock Holmes BBC is the best show I've ever seen. I am so dissappointed that the 3rd season has been postponed until later this year in the USA.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2015)

Can't sleep...again..

Watching Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2015)

Just finished watching Spider-Man 3 and dune in spanish


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Just finished watching Spider-Man 3 and dune in spanish



If you're referring to Frank Herberts Dune. That series is awesome.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2015)

Yes...


----------



## abax (May 11, 2015)

DR. STRANGELOVE with Peter Sellers is my all-time
favorite movie. I've enjoyed GIRL WITH THE DRAGON
TATOO both the American version and the Swedish version.
I hope somebody somewhere gets the money to make the other two books.

Yeah, I'm a movie addict too. Do you have the STARZ
channel? The OUTLANDER series of Diana Gabaldon's
books is an outstanding production set in the Highland's
of 18th century Scotland.


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2015)

Sanjuro..Watched Yojimbo last night.

Reminds me that i need to go pick up Dune.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2015)

One of the versions was actually pretty good.


----------

